# 96 chevy 1500 keeps blowing fuses



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

96 Chevy 1500 blew 5 fuses and 4wd stopped working...put 30 amp in it and a new actuator and that fuse just blew put 20 in it and that blew to! wondering what it could be? it says 25 amp it needs but im putting 20 in it could that be it? thinking its electrical now .


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Check the switch at the transfercase, as well as the wiring. I've seen wiring frayed and corroded causing a short in the circuit.


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

ok, replaced 4wd actuator still blows fuses. 

tried removing actuator, plugged into harness, and it fully actuates without blowing a fuse. 

this leads me to believe the circuit is ok, but the actuator cannot fully engage the differental.

thinking the differental oil may be to thick, but why would this do this 20 minutes of plowing when this first happened??


----------



## bill7101 (Nov 20, 2010)

something is shorting out that would be the only reason the fuses would blow follow the wiring to find the short


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Johhny is on the right track


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

disconnected the 3 wire return line wiring that is above the differental actuator, no longer blows fuse and it goes in to 4wd, the 4wd light flashes, so I did get it to work. 

I tried to to remove this 3 wire where it attaches to the differential cannot see how this is removed, anyone know how? also thinking as recommended to megohm test the 3 wires.


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

replaced the 4wd switch on dash and that was not it. any other things to try?


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Did you follow the wires in that harness you unplugged? Any frays or breaks? That harness does pass somewhat close to the exhaust at one point but should have a protective covering around it...if you're blowing a fuse, you have a short, follow the wires!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Encoder motor on the T-case.Thumbs Up


----------

